# how best to take iron, calcium and preg vits



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello,

I will have to start taking iron and calcium supplements and was wondering whether they interfere with each other? Am also taking pregnancy vits and 5mg of folic acid in the morning.

Thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

They don't interfere with each other so you can take them together. Just make sure that you aren't taking too much as it is likely that the pregnancy vitamin will cotain iron and calicium in it too. Is it the GP recommending the extra iron and calcium? Check with your prescriber to make sure the levels you wil be taking aren't too high.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks mazv, my GP prescribed both but I'm already fed up with the iron as it's plying havoc with my digestion...

Happy Christmas!

xx


----------

